# Bring out your TIMEX.



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I suspect everyone has or has had a Timex in their collection. I think they do some good stuff and I even have a vintage one :thumbsup:

Fess up and post your humble Timex :thumbsup:





60s?



Same movement as the first pic.



Expedition.



Tide compass......you need the instructions to do anything 



And so on 

Anyone playing?

Cheers


----------



## Kyle (Feb 8, 2017)

I have one or two I suppose I could dig up. I'll post it on here later today.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Have several (all old Dundee un's) down the storage Rog but none here at home.

Next time I'm down there I'll pick them up & catch up with the topic. :thumbsup:


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Oooh, Rog. I used to have the black expedition (final pic) too. Really liked it but it died on me. Battery change made no difference. I kept the strap and now use it on my Avengers watch that the kids bought me. The awful fake leather strap on that thing appeared to be stuffed with paper.

According to my spreadsheet, I currently have 9 Timex, 6 analogue and 3 digital.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm not sure I've ever owned a Timex :swoon: (surely I must have done when I was younger, surely!?) The vintage one of yours is my fave Rog.

Oh and where's Boogies head in the first picture???


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

graham1981 said:


> I'm not sure I've ever owned a Timex :swoon: (surely I must have done when I was younger, surely!?) The vintage one of yours is my fave Rog.
> 
> Oh and where's Boogies head in the first picture???


 I dont know what Boogie is licking.......in fact I'm trying not to think


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Thirtyeight years old. Bought new out of Adamsons Irommongers Blairgowrie for £18. And still running after some serious abuse, including getting lost in a cattle slurry tank for a week.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Thirtyeight years old. Bought new out of Adamsons Irommongers Blairgowrie for £18. And still running after some serious abuse, including getting lost in a cattle slurry tank for a week.


 Does it still have a certain 'fragrance' about it? :laugh:

I see you still refuse to invest in a cordless house phone & still use that antiquated box in your hallway..........do you still have that earlier example in your study ? 

P.S. Is the Timex on a stretchy ?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Does it still have a certain 'fragrance' about it? :laugh:
> 
> I see you still refuse to invest in a cordless house phone & still use that antiquated box in your hallway..........do you still have that earlier example in your study ?
> 
> P.S. Is the Timex on a stretchy ?


 Yes, best hair nippers available.

Oh and the telephone box is situated in a hedge in the middle of nowhere. It is the local book exchange just now, soon to become the vegetable exchange. I do not jest. Not yet managed "Bobby's bus stop yet.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

@WRENCH

You certainly splash out on the staff accommodation....too expensive too heat another room in that castle of yours. artytime:


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

I thought I had one or two but when I had a proper look I realised I had seven.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Here's a TIMEX Dorado for you. Electric and solid gold 14k, backset (no crown), breathed upon by Silver Hawk and keeping time to within 2 minutes 26 secs last time it was re-set for the clocks changing!










*TIMEX Dorado Electric 14K*

The strap is contemporary, as near as possible to the original Black Lizard. These are sought after, currently anywhere between $500 to $800 plus dollares on current sales on 'tbay, reflecting the gold content value. There is nothing special about the movement or dial except the "crown-ish" marking.

Be aware that not a lot of these were made and fewer survive. Some being sold on 'tbay are being blatantly "mis-sold" as Dorado but without the 14k case.

I'll try to find my piccies of a Skiatlom for something completely different!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

WRENCH said:


> Thirtyeight years old. Bought new out of Adamsons Irommongers Blairgowrie for £18. And still running after some serious abuse, including getting lost in a cattle slurry tank for a week.


 I need one of those in working condition for a rarer diver I have (Sub Style) that is completely stuffed, needs far too much work if I could get a working movement - - if anyone has one, please PM me with details


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Vietnam era military style which mysteriously just stopped working...


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

I recently picked this up purely to flip it.

Yes, that is a rotating bezel...


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Timex 'Dynamic'


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

1970's LCD - TWO-TONE RIBBED DIAL


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

DYNABEAT DIVER


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

1976 AUTOMATIC WITH COOL GRAINY 'SANDY BEACH' DIAL


----------



## sewingman (Nov 7, 2015)

:thumbsup: Many many years old, had from new, it had loudest tick of any watch I have owned......Bob.









Forgot my dig Timex....... :yes: ......Bob.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

UNUSUAL OCTAGON CASE - NEW OLD STOCK MANUAL - NEVER EVEN HAD A STRAP ON IT.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

VINTAGE MANUAL WIND POCKET WATCH


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

1982 I THINK CLASSIC MANUAL STILL ON ORIGINAL STRAP


----------



## bill love (Mar 14, 2006)

cheers

b


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

DATE AT SIX OCTAGONAL Q










I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW MANY MORE TIMEX WATCHES I HAVE AND I DON'T EVEN REALLY COLLECT THEM, OR AT LEAST I DIDN'T THINK I DID....

ANYWAY, LAST ONE, I'M TIMEXED OUT FOR THE DAY...


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Roddyjb said:


> DATE AT SIX OCTAGONAL Q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice pics......thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

RWP said:


> Nice pics......thanks :thumbsup:


 CHEERS! MUST BE 15 OR TWENTY MORE AT LEAST AND I KNOW THERE ARE VARIOUS MORE DYNABEATS SOMEWHERE.

THEY JUST KEEP MATERIALIZING IT SEEMS!

MAYBE THEY'RE BREEDING...LIKE RABBITS!


----------



## Lancman (Jul 1, 2016)

Roddyjb said:


> VINTAGE MANUAL WIND POCKET WATCH


 Ha ha seeing that reminded me of yet another one I had hidden away in a drawer.










It still runs ok but I daren't take it out in public as it's so loud I sound like a walking time bomb.


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Only have this one at the mo... manual wind still spot on ...

Had loads..










But would love this one as my brother gave me his old one back in the 70's ...


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

@Roddyjb I'd call that a collection! Enjoyed looking at those, thanks.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Seikotherapy said:


> I recently picked this up purely to flip it.
> 
> Yes, that is a rotating bezel...


 ISTR this is a "TideMaster" for sailing/boating types. I "think" you're supposed to set the bezel to the time of the next high tide using tide tables for the area you are in, lining up on the inner bezel time batons, but AFAIK it's purely a reminder so's you don't run aground returning to harbour. :tumbleweed:

The 5678 and half hour markers are for the "opposite"times, again adjusted by tide tables and constants. Not sure if the strap is original ?

On the back is a reminder of signal flags - - useful in the desert? :tumbleweed:


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

mel said:


> ISTR this is a "TideMaster" for sailing/boating types. I "think" you're supposed to set the bezel to the time of the next high tide using tide tables for the area you are in, lining up on the inner bezel time batons, but AFAIK it's purely a reminder so's you don't run aground returning to harbour. :tumbleweed:
> 
> The 5678 and half hour markers are for the "opposite"times, again adjusted by tide tables and constants. Not sure if the strap is original ?


 Yep, near enough. The bezel is for setting low/high tide and the strap is original. I've seen a steel strap version but this was original resin, with the original strap extension.

The model is "Victory" and it is indeed for sailing, with the digital features geared towards racing. You can read more about those features here.

I had no use/affinity for it but for £30 in great nick apart from some slight perishing on the resin I thought there might be some re-sale value for it, which thankfully there was.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Roddyjb said:


> Vietnam era military style which mysteriously just stopped working...


 The Camper type model! Standard movement, not a major job to swap out the movement if it is flutched and you can find a worker. Of course, if it's never ever been serviced - - 

Oft times a simple swish/dunk minimalist clean and lube will get one going again. Note that any movement type number 24 will fit, it doesn't have to be from another Camper watch. Small watch intended for teenagers and to learn "Military" timings :yes:

Numbers to the right of the six marker a tthe bottom of the dial tell you it's a 24 movement, can't see the rest to work out the date for you.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

mel said:


> On the back is a reminder of signal flags - - useful in the desert? :tumbleweed:


 Useful in a YACHT RACE!


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

TIMEX I-CONTROL ALARM

THIS ONE NEVER REALLY GOT ME... I THINK I WORE IT ONCE


----------



## Margarets Dad (Feb 26, 2017)

My Timex electronic from the early 70s. Not the most refined watch I own, but possibly the most charming. There really is something lovable about these old Timexes. They're like the VW Beetles of watches.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

I will always love Timex because when I was a kid in the 80`s my mate got an ironman and was obsessed with it.

Then I got one and we were both Timex till death at the time.

Never did use the 50 lap memory lol, and I do recall the strap broke.

I'm sure they had indiglo or whatever it is called. We were so impressed with it at the time. We thought it was the future of all watch lights.

I think it was this one or similar looking :


----------



## JimmyUSA (Jul 8, 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/undefined.jpg



JimmyUSA said:


> http://i.imgur.com/undefined.jpg


 Apparently I can't edit my post (not good) so I'll try again...


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## JimmyUSA (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Spandy (Jun 17, 2017)

This is my first ever watch, bought for me for Christmas around 1971 0r 2. so I was eight or nine.... used to love holding it to my ear to hear the tick or under the sheets to see the "loomy " dial ...

Still got it, still love it. never let it go...


----------



## sewingman (Nov 7, 2015)

My oldest Timex......Bob.

SDC13628-2 by Robert Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

sewingman said:


> My oldest Timex......Bob.
> 
> SDC13628-2 by Robert Hughes, on Flickr


 Nice watch, why do you call it Bob though :laugh:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Toddy101 said:


> Nice watch, why do you call it Bob though :laugh:


 Robert is a bit formal?


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yea, probably :laugh:


----------



## sewingman (Nov 7, 2015)

Because that's it's name.....Bob Timex.... :tongue: .....Bob.


----------

